# My Boss GT8 patch settings



## TimSE (Dec 3, 2008)

This can be broken down into 3 main sounds! 

1. Riffing gain 
2. Clean
3. Spacy clean

First things first! Look in your users guide and find out about *MANUAL MODE!* if you asign your CTL pedel to Manual Mode it locks the patch and all the 1,2,3,4 Bank up and Bank Down buttons turn on and off any assignable effects - i have this:
1 - EQ
2 - Delay
3 - Reverb 
4 - FX 2
Bank up - FX1
Bank Down - Wah
Manual Mode means u can have this ^^^ on ANY and every patch 



Gain/Riff:
Preamp/Speaker - Single - Ch A
Type - Metal Stack
Gain - 110
Bass - 30
Mid - 32
Treb - 42
Presence - 22
Level - 54
Gain SW - Middle
Solo - off
Everything else is default settings
and i have the noise gate at:
Threshold - 68
Release - 10
( i do use EMGs so i get a fuck load of sustain so you might wanna have less of a gate but every passive iv used has been fine with them but ya up to you)

My lead is the same as my Riffing tone but gain at 100 and a bit less high and more Reverb and delays and a touch of chorus.

Clean:
Preamp/Speaker - Single - Ch B
Type - Clean TWIN
Gain - 57
Bass - 43
Mid - 48
Treb - 47
Presence - 16
Level - 50
Gain SW - Middle
Bright - Off

Spacey clean:
Preamp/Speaker - Single - Ch B
Type - JC-120
Gain - 70
Bass - 74
Mid - 27
Treb - 57
Presence - 54
Level - 40
Gain SW - low
Bright - Off
+
Delay 
Type - Pan
Dlytime 700ms
tap time - 50%
Feedback - 40
High cut - flat
Effect level - 70
Direct level - 100
+
Reverb 
Type - Modulate
Rev time - 6.4 ms
Pre-delay - 28ms
Low cut - 110 Hz
High Cut - 6.00 KHz
Density - 10
Effect level - 83
Deirect - 100
+
FX1 - Vibrato
Rate - 43
Depth - 55
Trig - on
Rise Time - 80
+ 
FX2 - Auto wah
select - AW
Mode - LPF
freq - 40
peak - 58
rate - 23
depth - 49
direct level - 72
+ 
EQ
Low mid - +7db
High Mid - +8db
High - +10db

(phew!)

Also a good patch is DEEP STACK LEAD - Its one of the presets so if you look in the back of your users guild itl say what patch number it is.

For my BANK 1 settings:
1.Clean
2.Riffing gain
3.Lead
4.Lead + wah already switched on and more delay

Bank 2:
1.Clean - but more sharper like acoustic/piezo sound (done with EQs)
2.Blues Lead (clean but with lil OD)
3.Spacey Clean
4.DEEP STACK LEAD

as for the basics, thats it!

*LIVE!*
When playing live i use my AMPS dist channel! plus a tiny bit of BOOSTER, which is the first one on the OD/distortion section.

the rest is the same as EVERYTHING above but using my AMPs gain channel via *the 4 cable method*

The 4 Cable Method is BY FAR the most perfect way to use you GT8 with your amp. the 4 cable method allows u to arrange your FXs in any order INCLUDING your amps gain channel which is the main thing! Things like Wah need to be Before your gain channel and things like Delays and reverbs need to be after it. otheriwse everything goes to shit!

To set up the 4 Cable Method you will need *drum role!* 4 cables at least!
That being said i have 7 coming from the back of my GT8  all tied up together to make 1 big bastard cable. 
- 2 of these cable are for my ENGL Pre-amp tho to control the Preamp Defeat (to bypass the preamp) and the other to switch between high and low gain.

*Cable 1 - Guitar > GT8 input
Cable 2 - GT8 effects loop SEND > Amp Input
Cable 3 - Amp Effects loop SEND > GT8 Effects loop RETURN
Cable 4(+5) - GT8 Main L(mono) output/ Both L+R Outputs > Amps Effects loop RETURN*
- My ENGL preamp has 2 effects returns so i am able to run my GT8 into my engls effects return in Sterio (making a grand totaly of 7 cables for me!) 
*Cable 6 - Recommended* - GT8 amp channel > Amps channel switch
Your amp might not work with this! alot of amps are wired differently and so it might turn on/off reverb (or like in my case, My Preamp Defeat)
Fortunatly for me my Preamp Defeat is going to the power amp direct cleanly so all i do a lil EQing on my GT8s clean channel patch and im sorted.

you will need to set up FX CHAIN up as follows:
WAH - Pre - OD - CE - LP - CS - EQ (the rest of the list is default) 

VERY HELPFUL TIP!
My old amp was a peavey Valveking and the Amp Channel select didnt work on that either, so to get a clean channel what you need to do is turn off LOOP. 
This bypasses your amps gain channel and sends the raw/clean signal directly to you poweramp/speakers and this is now your clean channel 

VERY helpful for people with amps like saaaaaaaaay a Peavey 5150, 6505+ etc whose "clean" channel is shite! *wink wink nudge nudge* 



I hope this has helped 

Feel free to add your settings!


----------



## eegor (Dec 3, 2008)

I didn't know about the 4-cable method, but now I do, so I will use it.

I don't have a GT-8, but I'll add my G9.2tt rhythm setting (it took me a while but I finally got a freaking good one).


----------



## Demeyes (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm going to have to try some of this out next time I'm at home with my rig. I've done the whole 4 cable method and luckily the channel switch changes on my laney too. However, I've never been happy with the sounds from my GT8. I might have to go back and try some stuff out. Its been a few months since I've really messed with it much.
I think other people should post their patchs too if they have them. That would make an interesting thread!


----------



## TimSE (Dec 3, 2008)

Demeyes said:


> I'm going to have to try some of this out next time I'm at home with my rig. I've done the whole 4 cable method and luckily the channel switch changes on my laney too. However, I've never been happy with the sounds from my GT8. I might have to go back and try some stuff out. Its been a few months since I've really messed with it much.
> I think other people should post their patchs too if they have them. That would make an interesting thread!



Thats lucky with the switching with your laney.
i think most amps do work with it but some dont.
With almost any rig i find the best tone youl get is using your amps gain channel with very masic EQing or a tiny boost for it.


----------



## budda (Dec 3, 2008)

i sold my GT-8, this might have come in handy? only i use an LP which sounds very different from a basswood 7..lol

thanks tim! now, go post more tunes


----------



## TimSE (Dec 3, 2008)

budda said:


> i sold my GT-8, this might have come in handy? only i use an LP which sounds very different from a basswood 7..lol
> 
> thanks tim! now, go post more tunes



Who would wanna use basswood!? mahogany all the way 

also it seems someone hasnt been paying attention 

MySpace.com - Tempus Fusion - UK - Ambient / Fusion / Metal - www.myspace.com/tempusfusionband

Part II


----------



## ohio_eric (May 13, 2009)

OK here's some of the presets I love the most.

First up is the one I affectionately call "br00t4l". It has near Quigley levels of gain.

Preamp/Speaker - Dual L/R - Ch A
Channel Delay Time 10 ms
Type - R-Fier Mdn2
Gain - 60
Bass - 60
Mid - 60
Treb - 60
Presence - 60
Level - 50
Gain SW - Middle
Solo - off

Preamp/Speaker - Dual L/R - Ch B
Type - 5150 Drive
Gain - 60
Bass - 60
Mid - 50
Treb - 60
Presence - 50
Level - 50
Gain SW - Middle
Solo - off

The Noise Gate is at
Threshold - 68
Release - 10

This is a delay setting you can stick on anything and it sounds awesome because it sounds just like the echo Brian May uses on "Brighton Rock". I got this off the Boss GT forums.

Delay
Type: Pan
Delay Time: 1800 ms
Tap Time: 50%
Feedback: 0
High Cut: Flat
Effect Level: 100

This is the one that made Kevan do a double take when I was playing his JP6 through his Rivera. It sounded pretty bad ass.

Preamp/Speaker - Dual L/R - Ch A
Channel Delay Time 8 ms
Type - R-Fier Mdn2
Gain - 60
Bass - 60
Mid - 60
Treb - 50
Presence - 50
Level - 50
Gain SW - Middle
Solo - off

Preamp/Speaker - Dual L/R - Ch B
Type - T-Amp Lead
Gain - 87
Bass - 50
Mid - 50
Treb - 60
Presence - 64
Level - 50
Gain SW - Middle
Solo - on
Solo Level - 50

The Noise Gate is at
Threshold - 50
Release - 23

Overdrive
Type: T-Scream
Drive: 9
Bottom: 0
Tone: 0
Effect Level: 75
Direct Level: 0

I call this one "Behemoth" because I was trying to copy the sound of Leon's JoBo modded DS-1

Preamp/Speaker - Dual L/R - Ch A
Channel Delay Time 0 ms
Type - MS1959(I)
Gain - 50
Bass - 50
Mid - 50
Treb - 50
Presence - 10
Level - 50
Gain SW - Middle
Solo - off

Preamp/Speaker - Dual L/R - Ch B
Type - R-FIER Vnt1
Gain - 60
Bass -50
Mid - 50
Treb - 50
Presence - 50
Level - 50
Gain SW - Middle
Solo - on
Solo Level - 50

The Noise Gate is at
Threshold - 100
Release - 30

Overdrive
Type: OD-1
Drive: 50
Bottom: +5
Tone: +2
Effect Level: 75
Direct Level: 0

I use this one when I'm playing old school stuff like classic rock with P-90 loaded Blackjack that requires a lot less gain.

Preamp/Speaker - Single- Ch A
Type - Tweed
Gain - 50
Bass - 40
Mid - 50
Treb - 55
Presence - 45
Level - 50
Bright: On
Gain SW - Middle
Solo - off

Reverb
Type: Plate
Rev time: 2.8s
Pre Delay: 5ms
Low Cut: 165Hz
High Cut: 4 kHz
Density: 8
Effect Level: 6
Direct Level: 100

Overdrive- I turn this off and on with the control pedal to kick the sound in the ass occasionally.
Type: T-Scream
Drive: 7
Bottom: 0
Tone: 0
Effect Level: 86
Direct Level: 0

This is my beloved uber-clean tone. It's power ballad ready.

Preamp/Speaker - Dual L/R - Ch A
Channel Delay Time 14 ms
Type - JC-120
Gain - 46
Bass - 50
Mid - 50
Treb - 50
Presence - 59
Level - 45
Bright: Off
Gain SW - Middle
Solo - off

Preamp/Speaker - Dual L/R - Ch B
Type - Twin
Gain - 28
Bass -50
Mid - 50
Treb - 61
Presence - 70
Level - 50
Gain SW - Middle
Bright: Off
Solo - off
Solo Level - 50

The Noise Gate is at
Threshold - 30
Release - 30

Reverb
Type: Modulate
Rev time: 2.8s
Pre Delay: 19ms
Low Cut: 110Hz
High Cut: Flat
Density: 8
Effect Level: 27
Direct Level: 100

FX-1: Limiter
Type Rack 160D
Attack - 40
Threshold - 60
Ratio - 5:1
Release - 20
Level - 25

FX-2: 2x2 Chorus - I turn this off and on with the Ctrl Pedal.
X over freq - 800Hz
Lo Rate - 30
Lo Depth - 40
Lo PreDelay 8.0 ms
Lo Level - 50
Hi Rate - 40
Hi Depth - 50
Hi PreDelay - 4.0 ms
Hi Level - 100


----------



## yellowv (May 13, 2009)

Thanks Tim and Eric. I will have to try some of these settings out on mine. I haven't touched it for a while. Need to spend some time with it.


----------



## darren (May 13, 2009)

I've never used manual mode on my GT-6. I'm totally a "patch" guy. But i frequently use my CTL switch, EXP switch and expression pedal to transform a "normal" sound into something weird within the same patch. Mostly i use it for a lead boost + delay, but i've been known to do fucked-up shit with it. 

I'm awaiting an Axess CFX4 to switch channels on my F-30 and kick in a couple of Nobels ALEX-1s to switch things in and out via MIDI.


----------



## TimSE (May 14, 2009)

Erics Uberclean ballard tone is really nice
might have have to save that


----------



## ohio_eric (May 14, 2009)




----------



## txguitarslinger (May 19, 2009)

Wanted to thank TimSE and OhioEric for their patch comtributions. I have a GT-8 and have not really dived in headfirst yet, save for a few crappy patches. I reserve to right to pester you with questions!!


----------



## iik69 (Mar 5, 2012)

hi guys,,, can anybody tell me the manual patch settings on boss GT8 for acoustic sound ,,, sorry if this is ridiculous,,, knowing I was still new,,, if you do not mind please send it via e-mail at [email protected] Thank yu very much,,,,


----------

